# Help or Guidance Needed



## Glitterbabe (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone help or give suggestions as to any organisations that can help me?

A family member has two dogs who are loved dearly (one has been with the family since the children were babies so much loved). Her son has to go into hospital on Tuesday for a course of chemo after getting Lukemia last year and relapsing this week. She is based in the Lake District and we are desperately trying to find someone / an organisation that would look after her 2 dogs while she is in Mcr with him having his treatment. This is likely to be over a period of 6 months with a week home every six weeks or so when she can take the dogs back. Everywhere we have tried to date can't help and it would break the children's hearts and hers if they have to give the dogs up as there are no other options. Kennelling them for that period is beyond our means looking at the nightly rates, but would be able to cover all costs if we can find a good temporary place for them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Might be worth putting the details on here 
https://www.borrowmydoggy.com/

Have you tried 
http://www.cinnamon.org.uk/cinnamon-trust/

http://www.macmillan.org.uk/informa...for-treatment/pet-care/planning-pet-care.html

http://www.womensaid.org.uk/landing_page.asp?section=0001000100130019

Hope something there helps


----------

